# Introduction - Howdy. Sailboat in Talented Mr Ripley?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello.

I am new to the forum.

I found it searching for what kind of sailboat was used in the movie 'Talented Mr. Ripley' as belonging to Dicky Greenleaf? The character Dicky had named it _Bird_.

In the book it is described as a sixty footer. I can't remember more detail than that form the book. The sailboat in the movie is not as long.

*Does anyone know the make and model of the sailboat?*

If this is the wrong forum to ask such a question I'll gladly re-post.

Me?

I am posting from Big Stuck, the high center of West Texas.

I spent some summers as a boy sailing small sailboats on small lakes and fell in love with it. I have no other sailing experience. And I find myself, at middle age, a LONG ways from water.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Just so happens we have a Sandsailor here...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So you're from LaConner, WA?

I visited Seattle in 1995 and spent a lot of time driving north on I-5 exploring the water's edge.

The first trip north I saw a sign to a marina and I pulled off to visit. The water was beautiful. Even if cold. I looked at a LOT of boats that day. An older man came wandering down to see if i needed help, as he had noticed I was going from boat to boat and spending a little time examing them. He told me about a lot of things. 

Puget sound is very pretty. I have never seen water as dark blue as that.

Back in the late 70s I was flipping thru Yachting! magazine and learned the city w/ the most sailboats per capita was Seattle. I had thought it would have been someplace like Miami. I knew the water would be cold. I had to see in person just why such a northern port would be so full of sailboaters. I decided it must be because the Sound is HUGE, beautiful, and provides nice sailing waters. And the polar bear sailers don't mind a little cold splash. 

Here's to hoping you're out on the water enough for both of us!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

> Here's to hoping you're out on the water enough for both of us!


Getting closer but at a snails pace however.. bad building economy so my play money, i.e. boat bucks are pretty much gone..have to build up the kitty again.
Thanks for the thought


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also asked the type of boat Bird was in Gen Discussion and I was told there it looks like a Hinckley. The poster put up a pic, if anyone is interested?


----------

